# Airbag Fault code #01218



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all

I have the airbag light on and sent my car down to the local shop. They did a VAG scan and pulled the fault coad of 01218. They work on the TT's and are a good shop but didn't feel completely comfortable with replacing the entire airbag when it could be a much more inexpensive fix. I live about 4 hours from the closest Audi dealer, when I called them they wanted to replace the entire airbag after just talking on the phone. I did some research on the forums here and feel that the airbag light is most likely a bad connection or a short in the wiring, not necessarily an entire replacement of the unit. I am wondering if anyone else has had the same issues and/or fault code and have any advice about where to start?


Thanks 

2004 225 Roadster


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01218

sounds like wiring problem, not air bag unit. ^^^^

good luck.

cheers.


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know if it is a wire harness that can be replaced or do i need to try to fix the old wire?


----------



## CubFan63 (Sep 4, 2006)

The code you're getting is different from the one in the link I'm going to refer you to, but could be related to your problem. I intend do do this soon as I'm getting tired of looking at my air bag light.

Start at reply #7 for the portion that I think may help: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4205216

Good luck and let us know when/if you finally get this resolved what the solution was.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

CubFan63 said:


> The code you're getting is different from the one in the link I'm going to refer you to, but could be related to your problem. I intend do do this soon as I'm getting tired of looking at my air bag light.
> 
> Start at reply #7 for the portion that I think may help:
> 
> ...


This is a bad design from Audi, this happens all the time on all the cars. The resistance of the airbag circuit is only 4.7 ohms so even a minor dirty connection causes this problem.

You can also put a 4.7 ohm resistor across the connector to fool the system into thinking there is an airbag present. Temporary fix only, don't sell your car with it like that as there is some liability if the airbag is effectively disabled.


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

I found this link for VW with the same fault code. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2815467-HOW-TO-Perform-your-airbag-TSB

It looks to be about the same as the TT. I'm a bit nervous about cutting out the connector. Also it looks like in the VW there is a connector from the seat to floor looking under my seat I'm not sure if the TT has this.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

putt_putt said:


> I found this link for VW with the same fault code.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2815467-HOW-TO-Perform-your-airbag-TSB
> 
> It looks to be about the same as the TT. I'm a bit nervous about cutting out the connector. Also it looks like in the VW there is a connector from the seat to floor looking under my seat I'm not sure if the TT has this.


Pics of the harness and connectors in my seat install fotki.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/porsche-gt3-seat-in/
cheers.


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

So I did it last night and got the code reset today on the way home from work. The Air Bag light is off so far and I will let you guys know if it stays off. :thumbup:


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

Day two no Air Bag Light!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

